# Did I mention I love pickled veggies?!



## Steve H (Jun 16, 2019)

Quick batch yesterday after coming home from vacation. Asparagus and Cauliflower. Nothing fancy. 1:1 apple vinegar and water, diced dried onions, dill, both fresh and dried, dill seed. And Alum. This is the second batch of Asparagus. If you like Asparagus. Then I recommend it highly.


----------

